

SSL via GPU - kachnuv_ocasek
http://shader.kaist.edu/sslshader/

======
afhof
This article seems to gloss over one of the cipher modes of AES called CTR
mode. CTR eliminates the interblock dependency while staying more secure than
ECB. CTR mode uses a separate counter (such as 0, 1, 2...) that gets factored
into the key for each block. Compare this to the CBC which uses the cipher
text of the previous encrypted block as part of the key for the next plaintext
block. CBC has a data dependency where CTR does not.

I would suspect that they can get much higher cipher rates by using CTR mode
rather than CBC.

